# Monthly accommodation rentals in Kota Kinabalu – Owners or Reals Estate Agents



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Dear all!

We’re looking for monthly accommodation rental options in Kota Kinabalu. Renting term is not clear at the moment and will be 1 or 2 or 3 months starting from 29/07/2013.

Briefly – 2+ bedrooms, clean and tidy, aircons, fully-furnished and safe.

Options with holiday rentals in Marina Court and 1Borneo are clear for me and are not that interesting.

If you possess contact details of real estate agents, who deal with short-term rentals, or of accommodation owners, kindly ask to share.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## Aye133 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Kostya,

I'm interested to know if you ever found an apartment in KK? We're hoping to do the same thing and would be grateful for any leads on properties to rent. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Aye133 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Kenneth,

Thanks for your reply. Would you be able to contact me at -(Moderated) 

Thank you


----------

